
Elias Burstein, Pioneer in Semiconductors, has died - fmendez
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/25/science/elias-burstein-dies-physicist.html
======
gcoda
Integer overflow? It is sad, how badly human hardware designed

------
brian_herman
Can we get a black bar for this guy?

